# Hans Zimmer Strings: UPDATE!



## Spitfire Team (Dec 5, 2019)

This update (free to existing users) features over 60GB of NEW CONTENT, plus a huge range of refinements and optimisations across the library, including faster loading times. Produced and recorded in close collaboration with Hans in the Hall at AIR Studios, these brand new recordings include three new short techniques across two violin and two cello sections — Marcato Crotchet, Marcato Semibreve (both non-vibrato and vibrato) and Spiccatissimo (with up to 21 dynamic layers using Hans’ “microlayering” technique, and 5 round robins) for extra definition —12 new patches to explore, adding a whole new dimension to the library.We are also excited to announce that the library is now NKS ready, with multi-outputs added to the mixer, a technique editor for customizing presets, various optimisations to RAM and CPU usage, and finally, improvements to the legato patches.

Updates are being sent out as we speak- so if yours hasn't arrived yet, it will soon. 

Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/hans-zimmer-strings/#update

Watch Paul's Walkthrough:




Listen to Paul's new demo:


----------



## KallumS (Dec 5, 2019)

60gb, that's mental. That's the size of a AAA video game.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 5, 2019)

Amazing, guys!! Much respect!!


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 5, 2019)

Incredible. Thank you so much! Been so excited about this for a while now!

Let the bitching commence.  
3...2...1...


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 5, 2019)

Awesome! I downloaded the strings 2 days ago, wish I waited now haha!


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 5, 2019)

I don’t need another string library. I don’t need another string library. I don’t need another string library. I don’t need another string library. I don’t need another string library. I don’t need another string library. (Though these would probably sound stellar with the Whitacre choir you bought not that long ago.... Shut up!!!) I don’t need another string library. I don’t need another string library. I don’t need another string library.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 5, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Let the bitching commence.
> 3...2...1...


Alright, I'll try..

_"60 gigs? How dare Spitfire force me to download so much data "
"Should have been available from day 1."
"But they haven't fixed the interface"_ <posts weird looking photoshopped "improvements.">

VI control always surprises me. Anyway, looks tasty. Nice work, SF.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 5, 2019)

Wow sounds amazing, I just upgraded to Studio Strings pro but this is so damn tempting!


----------



## styledelk (Dec 5, 2019)

Downloading the update now  This sounds great.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks team!


----------



## Henu (Dec 5, 2019)

I don't own the library (and most likely never will), but I'm really positively surprised that there are still companies who don't charge from these sort of bigger updates. Very nice!!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 5, 2019)

Henu said:


> I don't own the library (and most likely never will), but I'm really positively surprised that there are still companies who don't charge from these sort of bigger updates. Very nice!!



I mean given the initial reaction of the library (lack of short articulations etc) id have been surprised if they’d charged for this, at least charging £100+ or something.


----------



## JyTy (Dec 5, 2019)

Amazing, can't wait to try it out! Thank you! Just bought this library and I love it!


----------



## fiestared (Dec 5, 2019)

Spitfire Team said:


> This update (free to existing users) features over 60GB of NEW CONTENT, plus a huge range of refinements and optimisations across the library, including faster loading times. Produced and recorded in close collaboration with Hans in the Hall at AIR Studios, these brand new recordings include three new short techniques across two violin and two cello sections — Marcato Crotchet, Marcato Semibreve (both non-vibrato and vibrato) and Spiccatissimo (with up to 21 dynamic layers using Hans’ “microlayering” technique, and 5 round robins) for extra definition —12 new patches to explore, adding a whole new dimension to the library.We are also excited to announce that the library is now NKS ready, with multi-outputs added to the mixer, a technique editor for customizing presets, various optimisations to RAM and CPU usage, and finally, improvements to the legato patches.
> 
> Updates are being sent out as we speak- so if yours hasn't arrived yet, it will soon.
> 
> ...



Thanks Hans Zimmer and Spitfire Audio, this is what I call "elegance" !


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 5, 2019)

Really nice to see that this is a free update.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 5, 2019)

Wow I’m stoked they released the update while this is still on sale.
Sounds great , this Is now VERY tempting at the current sale price .


----------



## thereus (Dec 5, 2019)

It’s a beautiful thing. All credit to them. When’s the brass version coming out?


----------



## KEM (Dec 5, 2019)

While I'm very happy this is getting more content (which I've already downloaded), I really wish the content was for the 60 violins and 60 celli, hopefully in the future...


----------



## windyweekend (Dec 6, 2019)

Anyone else having issues with this update? I 'optimised' my library, which appears to have downloaded and populated the patches, but no mics or sounds to be had. The app won't let me repair it either. Should have left this well alone until it was tried out a bit longer I guess.


----------



## brenneisen (Dec 6, 2019)

KEM said:


> 60 violins and 60 celli



try u-he zebra


----------



## KEM (Dec 6, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> try u-he zebra



I have it


----------



## brenneisen (Dec 6, 2019)

you don't need 60 violins, then


----------



## KEM (Dec 6, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> you don't need 60 violins, then



Explain this more...


----------



## brenneisen (Dec 6, 2019)

KEM said:


> Explain this more...



just messing with you, kem

to me, 60 sounds synthetic due to the loss of individual tone, reflections build-up and micro-tuning/timing

20 is a good number, tho; meaty but still has some definition


----------



## KEM (Dec 6, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> just messing with you, kem
> 
> to me, 60 sounds synthetic due to the loss of individual tone, reflections build-up and micro-tuning/timing
> 
> 20 is a good number, tho; meaty but still has some definition



You do make some good points, but HZ Strings already comes with the 60 patches and I like the very lush quality of them, of course they lose the intimacy and detail of a smaller section but I think they have their place and I do use them a lot.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 6, 2019)

Is Spiccatissmo in HZ strings the same as Paul's Short Spiccatissimo patch?....he has the name short in front of his patches but his player is an earlier version, just making sure i have the right patches.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes. 

If you go to the fx page of, say, 20 Violins LHS: All Shorts, having chosen Spicatissimo, you will find the words ‘SHORT SPICCATISIMO’ in the lower right corner of the GUI. 

.


----------



## Tvliesin (Dec 14, 2019)

Were the legato's fixed in the update? Particularly referencing the 2nd post in this thread, the 1:22 and beyond? https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfires-hans-zimmer-strings-is-amazing.81977/


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 14, 2019)

Tvliesin said:


> Were the legato's fixed in the update? Particularly referencing the 2nd post in this thread, the 1:22 and beyond? https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfires-hans-zimmer-strings-is-amazing.81977/


The legato was fixed some time ago indeed (I guess you refer to my post in this thread.. the world is small hehe). 
Now the legato is actually really good, at least at higher dynamics. It's a bit inconsistent... especially in the lower dynamics. Sometimes good, sometimes... ehhh... but I'd say that about most libraries. So I'd consider it fixed and good.  At this point it's an awesome library overall.


----------



## Tvliesin (Dec 14, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> The legato was fixed some time ago indeed (I guess you refer to my post in this thread.. the world is small hehe).
> Now the legato is actually really good, at least at higher dynamics. It's a bit inconsistent... especially in the lower dynamics. Sometimes good, sometimes... ehhh... but I'd say that about most libraries. So I'd consider it fixed and good.  At this point it's an awesome library overall.



Great to hear, thanks.


----------



## rlw (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks @Spitfire Team for your continual improvement and additions. I don't regret my huge investment in Spitfire Libs. You take your customers seriously and listen. Thanks to everyone at Spitfire. Love the additions to HZ strings. This lib at the special price a great deal for anyone considering them.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 14, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> At this point it's an awesome library overall.



I agree. It's amazing now! Roll on HZ Brass next then


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 14, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> I agree. It's amazing now! Roll on HZ Brass next then


Seriously... HZ Brass announcement would make me gasp! And then shudder in fear of actually hearing it haha...


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 14, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Seriously... HZ Brass announcement would make me gasp! And then shudder in fear of actually hearing it haha...



I know! I'm so waiting for it! haha


----------



## MilesAbbott (Dec 17, 2019)

EDIT: Disregard my post...sorry, figured out the problem.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 20, 2019)

staypuft said:


> Thanks for the update, the spiccatissimo patches are a most welcome adjunct to HZS. Shorts are finally tight and consistent, praise Lord Jesus, HALLELUYAH! Short example attached
> 
> Please do the same for BBCSO. Fix the shorts and legato irregularities, articulations volume inconsistencies, record a new horn and more dynamics...I trust Paul.
> 
> ...



Another lovely demo.
Reminds me of this though:


----------



## ag75 (Dec 20, 2019)

Guffy said:


> Another lovely demo.
> Reminds me of this though:



Shazam pulled this up when I listen to his HZ spic demo as well. Something funny is going on...


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 20, 2019)

ag75 said:


> Shazam pulled this up when I listen to his HZ spic demo as well. Something funny is going on...


Staypuft was caught cheating in the Jxl brass thread as well. He used a live recorded soundtrack and pretended it was a mock-up. Weird guy!


----------



## ag75 (Dec 20, 2019)

gussunkri said:


> Staypuft was caught cheating in the Jxl brass thread as well. He used a live recorded soundtrack and pretended it was a mock-up. Weird guy!


yikes. ?!?!


----------



## paulthomson (Dec 20, 2019)

It just puts into perspective all the trolling he was giving us on the BBC thread. A shame really that some people seem to thrive on trying to ruin things for other people.

Staypuft the great pretender! Another to add to the list 🙄


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 20, 2019)

What’s so weird about this situation is that it’s not like he had it out totally for Spitfire, he seemed to be faking demos to tear down BBCSO yet also faking demos to promote HZS. On the JXL threat he was faking demos to promote JXL Brass. It seems his motivation was just to promote himself and the library in question was secondary if not irrelevant.


----------



## Tatu (Dec 21, 2019)




----------

